# Free calls from a computer or mobile



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I am reluctant to post this (I would have thought that it was well known) but I have become aware recently that posters are mentioning the cost of making calls, say to UK Government Departments, like DWP etc.

For many years I have used VIOP programs (Voice Over Internet Protocol). The best known of these is Skype, however it is not the cheapest, nor in my opinion, the best.

Rather than recommending a particular program, if you are interested, I suggest you Google ‘VOIP’ and decide which is the best for you. There are slight variations. (We choose the one that offered the cheapest calls to Philippines).

With most of these one can call fixed lines in practically the whole of the Western World for free, providing you are in credit. Calling toll free numbers in other countries, normally not possible with a say telefonica or similar phone, is also possible although a small charge may be made. One can call mobiles too but again there is a small charge, although to USA even they are free.

One would usually use a microphone and earphones, however, with the prog I have by paying 5 cents, per call, I can choose ‘phone to phone’. I enter my number and the one I am calling, my phone then rings. I hear the calling ring at the other end and then speak just as I would, had I made a normal call.

I hope this is helpful.

Larry

PS Just in passing. I object to paying for calls to 902 numbers. They are charged at National rate. So even calling the same town is the same charge as calling the other end of Spain. In UK one can Google 'say no to 0845' etc. In Spain try 'alternativa a 902 .........' You will often find there is a normal number which many of us can call free, or less than the 902 ones. I did it the other day for Redcoon the online company. I asked alternative for 902 656 400 and got 935 011 000, which is free for me, with free calls throughout Spain.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't find one that gives free calls to uk landlines. Anybody?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Broadband 4 Spain gives free calls to landlines almost everywhere in the world. If you can get their service, of course


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

But you have to give them money?

I am looking for a VOIP app that I can use on any network, anywhere, that gives free calls. I currently use a Skype subscription for UK landline calls but the OP suggested it's possible to do the same for free using an alternative to Skype.

Is it?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Horlics said:


> I can't find one that gives free calls to uk landlines. Anybody?


I am sorry but I requested that the title of this thread be changed as I had shown 'Free call from computer' when I meant to show 'free *calls* from Computer'`. In that title being amended, in error 'mobiles' was inserted.

I did not want to advertise but I use 'voipcheap.com' it, as I said like many progs (some of which might be better for other's needs) does as I said, provide free calls to normal fixed lines in practically (probably) the whole of the Western World, and some other countries too.

NB I did not mention apps. just calls from computers.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> I am sorry but I requested that the title of this thread be changed as I had shown 'Free call from computer' when I meant to show 'free *calls* from Computer'`. In that title being amended, in error 'mobiles' was inserted.
> 
> I did not want to advertise but I use 'voipcheap.com' it, as I said like many progs (some of which might be better for other's needs) does as I said, provide free calls to normal fixed lines in practically (probably) the whole of the Western World, and some other countries too.
> 
> NB I did not mention apps. just calls from computers.


Oh dear ....

The "MobileVoIP" application that runs on mobile phones is the same product as you can run on computers. They are both from VoIPCheap.

The way it seems to work (as Larry knows) is that once you are in credit, you get 'free days'. This then enables you to call just about anywhere for free.

If you have used up all the 'free days', then the charges are minimal (3 cents per minute to call a UK landline from either a mobile or a fixed line here in Spain).


So whether you choose to run the app on a mobile or the program on a computer, the charges are the same and can even be nothing.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

So I had a quick look at the voipcheap.com website. At first glance it does appear to say that I can sit at my computer and make calls for free. It lists several countries on the home page as 'FREE*' and has a 'click for other rates' link. The 'other rates' page then shows what they charge for calls, but sometimes a charge is marked 'FREE**'.

The last time I checked a dictionary the word 'free' wasn't followed by any asterisks so I quickly came to the conclusion, Sherlock-like, that on this site free is not free. A friend, Watson-like, had already mentioned, whilst looking over my shoulder, that the site might be underselling itself somewhat by choosing the name 'voipcheap' when if fact they are 'voipfree' So a nod in their direction for resisting the temptation for a misleading name. 

The '*' and '**' markers point to various gotchas. 200 mins limits max. Hints about other caps. Something called 'Freedays' and as you might guess, not every day is a freeday and they come around with comet-like frequency.

But the OP did make me go and check the market to make sure that my Skype subscription is still a good deal. For me, it still is. 

I've seen many wannabes come and go and it's still there. They don't care if governments listen to your calls but in all other ways it's a quality product, so a vote for Skype from me.

That said, if 3.99 is an issue and you don't mind counting how many minutes you use and if you've woken on a freeday, then the alternatives are out there. We've moved on a lot from the cost of a call a few years ago. Competition in this area is healthy.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Horlics said:


> I cannot imagine where you have gone wrong.
> 
> I have been using Voipcheap.com for at least 10 years, and a couple of other similar progs for maybe 5 years before that I have been making free calls, every day for all those years, just as I explained. Example I called DWP a couple of days ago, spent a total of 54 minutes talking and never paid a penny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Internet Telephone Calling Solutions - DrayTEL

The advantage of this is that you can make calls from anywhere in the world that you have an internet connection. Hotel lobbies, McDonalds (God forbid) etc etc. You get an app on your mobile that allows you use your mobile in the system  Ive been using it for years from Spain, the US etc


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Stravinsky said:


> Internet Telephone Calling Solutions - DrayTEL
> 
> The advantage of this is that you can make calls from anywhere in the world that you have an internet connection. Hotel lobbies, McDonalds (God forbid) etc etc. You get an app on your mobile that allows you use your mobile in the system  Ive been using it for years from Spain, the US etc


Thanks,

That is just as I was explaining. There several progs which provide free calls to many places, from everywhere.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Thanks,
> 
> That is just as I was explaining. There several progs which provide free calls to many places, from everywhere.


And you get a free UK number if you require, which makes calls from your family to you much cheaper. It also means that those ringing it dont know you live in Spain, if thats something you require (i.e. SKY). I topped up about €18 last year and I still have about €15 now, most of which has been taken by 0845 numbers. I dont have a home telephone either which saves the line rental.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm not complaining Larry. As I said, it's your post that prompted me to check that I was still getting a good deal.

If you are making free calls (to ordinary UK landlines) all day, every day, using voipcheap then their web site does not do them justice because it very clearly shows that they do not offer a free service to that extent.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, the old folks in our families are frightened of ringing mobile and foreign numbers so we use a Skype number. It works very well on Orange Mundo's 3g. Even when out of the house not on wifi, if a family member rings the Skype number we have a nice clear line to talk on.

As for 18 last year 15 this year, and topping up. So not free then.

In summary, there's Skype and a hundred others all offering very low cost calling options. But not free.





Stravinsky said:


> And you get a free UK number if you require, which makes calls from your family to you much cheaper. It also means that those ringing it dont know you live in Spain, if thats something you require (i.e. SKY). I topped up about €18 last year and I still have about €15 now, most of which has been taken by 0845 numbers. I dont have a home telephone either which saves the line rental.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I should say, I am not trying to be argumentative here..... if you are getting free calls I want them too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't really expect to ring, say, Khatmandhu, for nothing.
Cheaply or at the lowest rate possible, yes. But when you think of what is involved in the actual process of speaking to people on the other side of the globe, I'd say a small charge is to be expected.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't really expect to ring, say, Khatmandhu, for nothing.
> Cheaply or at the lowest rate possible, yes. But when you think of what is involved in the actual process of speaking to people on the other side of the globe, I'd say a small charge is to be expected.


My thoughts as well.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it just me, or are others suspicious of websites where they can't spell? Perhaps, it's my age...


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I took up Voipcheap on expat recommendation.

It works but has been such a problem that I have abandoned it and gone to Skype paying so much a month for my calls. So far that has worked fine on every call.

The issue has been around one way transmission. Imagine the scenario. Family member ill in Scotland. One of us here and the other in Scotland. Between us we are on the phone about 3-4 hours a day giving updates to family and friends and organising stuff.

One way transmission to an elderly relative (I can hear them fine). They hang up, dial 1471 and of course it can't provide the number, so they then start ringing family members in a sequence "Did you ring?". No, well the phone keeps ringing and there is no one there. Then try next and so on.

It got so bad that before every call I tested my end via Skype test before calling. Usually got two way on third attempt. Don't know what the problem was/is.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't really expect to ring, say, Khatmandhu, for nothing.
> Cheaply or at the lowest rate possible, yes. But when you think of what is involved in the actual process of speaking to people on the other side of the globe, I'd say a small charge is to be expected.


The actual cost of a telephone call. is the electricity consumed. That is infinitesimal and whether you call next door or Australia that cost is within a tiny fraction, the same.

However, it is the charge for the call that varies. No matter where one calls, if that amounts to substantial use the smaller the charge the better.

Example. In 2006, when my wife called her family in Asia, and chatted for an hour the charge on Skype was €16.60 With a voip competitor it was €5.40.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

But mrypg is right, there is a lot involved, e.g.

computers
data centres
fibres
under water cables
routers
software
and for all of the above, the people that install, maintain ad support them.

The thing is, all of that is shared across a massive user base for all sorts of purposes.

So it's complex, resource-consuming, but very, very, efficient.

We're so lucky that global comms costs so little these days.



larryzx said:


> The actual cost of a telephone call. is the electricity consumed. That is infinitesimal and whether you call next door or Australia that cost is within a tiny fraction, the same.
> 
> However, it is the charge for the call that varies. No matter where one calls, if that amounts to substantial use the smaller the charge the better.
> 
> Example. In 2006, when my wife called her family in Asia, and chatted for an hour the charge on Skype was €16.60 With a voip competitor it was €5.40.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> The actual cost of a telephone call. is the electricity consumed. That is infinitesimal and whether you call next door or Australia that cost is within a tiny fraction, the same.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

